# NEW ENGLAND SKIPPER & BOAT WANTED for HIRE



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks this site is awesome.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

You are looking to hire the boats? Or to broker them out? I think they'd need commercial licensing & insuring either way, no?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you looking for a boat to offer the week-long chartered vacations on? If so, you're going to need a USCG licensed captain and a fairly large boat, since the boat will more likely than not be crewed, and needs to have separate crew quaters from those of the paying passengers.


----------

